# Expat job in Canada



## elvuc (Dec 23, 2009)

I want to have oversea job in Canada hereby I am writing you.I have 9 years experience in Banking Sector.Finally, I worked in Bank at Kyiv Ukraine nearly 1.5 years therefore I have oversea market and sales experience.I gratuaded from universty 1999 Dokuz Eylul University, Bachelor of Business Administration, Izmir, Turkey.I can speak English and basic Russia.As I said I want to move Canada.
What is your suggestion and oppinion?What should I do and What is my chance?
Thanks


----------



## sunnyliverpool (Sep 3, 2009)

Hi Elvuc,

I too am looking to move to Toronto/GTA and am looking for a sales/customer service role in Banking/Finance Sector there. Pls let me know if you get any leads and I too will do the same.

Good Luck in your job search!!

Regards,
Kedar



elvuc said:


> I want to have oversea job in Canada hereby I am writing you.I have 9 years experience in Banking Sector.Finally, I worked in Bank at Kyiv Ukraine nearly 1.5 years therefore I have oversea market and sales experience.I gratuaded from universty 1999 Dokuz Eylul University, Bachelor of Business Administration, Izmir, Turkey.I can speak English and basic Russia.As I said I want to move Canada.
> What is your suggestion and oppinion?What should I do and What is my chance?
> Thanks


----------



## elvuc (Dec 23, 2009)

Hello Kedar,
Thanks your kind wishes. If I have any information regarding this issue I will inform you.
Also Good Luck to you





sunnyliverpool said:


> Hi Elvuc,
> 
> I too am looking to move to Toronto/GTA and am looking for a sales/customer service role in Banking/Finance Sector there. Pls let me know if you get any leads and I too will do the same.
> 
> ...


----------

